
Show HN: Commute Time Calculator - petko_minkov
http://pminkov.github.io/commute/
======
sebastian_w
This is pretty neat. Can you explain the time zone debug output? Is 6am in the
table actually 6am in my local time when I run it?

~~~
petko_minkov
Thanks. 6AM in the table is 6AM where your location "A" is. This way, you can
be in the Bay Area and query for commute times in New York, if you need to.

It prints: Monday, 6am (target) is the same as following local time: Mon Mar
27 2017 03:00:00 GMT-0700 (PDT)

Indeed, I'm in the Bay Area and I have to pass 3AM PDT to Google's API in
order to get traffic for 6AM New York time. There might be a way to change the
timezone with JS, but I didn't find it, so I'm just passing adjusted times
from the local time zone.

~~~
sebastian_w
Thanks for the quick reply and the explanation!

